# Rod locks locked up



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The rod locks on my yakima's locked up,couldn't budge em.Tried spraying WD40 in them and got one so it can be locked and unlocked but is tuff to move.Other one wont budge. Any idea's?


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Try some PB Blaster, Dog.
That stuff is pretty good at breaking things loose.
It is a penetrating type oil. WD is not.
After you get it working again, try some preventive maintenance.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Clay are they corroded or just jammed up? If it's corroded, give the PB Blaster a shot. Great stuff that seeps into every little crevice it can get into.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

don't know if it'll work in this application, but i found a graphite spray to help loosen things up when WD 40 won't.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Graphite is what most locksmith's use to lubricate locks as well. Might want to get the lock apart if they're removable like mine and clean them up then lube them with the graphite spray.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks yall, will give the PB blaster a try.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*saltwater*

is hard on stuff ...... last year while we were at the beach my brake controller kept showing the camper was hooked up ..... the year before my cell wouldn't ring and soon as we got north of Kitty Hawk it started ringing again .....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The PB Blaster worked great on the one that was just tuff.Woks like it is brand new.The back one is still locked up.Sprayed it down real good and will let it set overnight.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

That PB blaster is a cure all....will losen when tight, warm when cold, cool when warm...i bet they even use it in erectile disfunction medicines


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> erectile disfunction medicines




I first used that stuff (PB blaster...not ED meds) when I had to change a turbo out on a 7.3L diesel I used to have. The bolts go through the turbo and get constantly heated and cooled, and these things had about 150,000 miles on them. Tried to get them loose and they wouldn't budge. Sprayed with PB Blaster each night for about 3 days straight, they came right out. That stuff will creep into any little crevice it will find. Amazing stuff.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Keep at it w/ the PB blaster for a few more days Clay. It will work if you give it enough time. Just shoot a little more in there every day & gently try it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

notso said:


> Keep at it w/ the PB blaster for a few more days Clay. It will work if you give it enough time. Just shoot a little more in there every day & gently try it.


Yeah, thats what I am doing.So far it is still locked up tight as a tick though...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well this morning after 5 days the PB came through. Now the locks are smooth as silk. And yes Hawk I will try to do prev maint from here on out...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> That PB blaster is a cure all....will losen when tight, warm when cold, cool when warm...i bet they even use it in erectile disfunction medicines


Hmmmmmmm...just looked at the label on mine and didn't see PB Blaster as an ingredient. As for penetrating oil, KY always works.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

HAHAHAHA BAsstardo.. Thats funny right there.. 
Astroglide is my " penetrating lube of preference...
Pb.. She says tends to burn a little upon entry


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

eaglesfanguy said:


> HAHAHAHA BAsstardo.. Thats funny right there..
> Astroglide is my " penetrating lube of preference...
> Pb.. She says tends to burn a little upon entry


Love astroglide mine says the same thing with ky also.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

How in the hell did a locked rack turn into a KY commercial...


----------

